# Blush, foundation, etc. for skin with yellow undertones?



## eliza7 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi! 

I'm wondering if anyone has any suggestions for good makeup brands &amp; colors for skin with yellow undertones.  I'm half asian and a lot of the stuff I buy ends up looking off on my skin.  I've given up for now on finding a blush that doesn't look too silly and pink on me.. I've just been using a little bit of shimmery bronzer on my cheeks for the past year, but would love to find a good blush. Some advice I read online said to look at NARS or Shiseido for yellow/olive skin, but their products are so expensive!  Any suggestions are much appreciated


----------



## divadoll (Nov 20, 2011)

A coral coloured blush is good for yellow toned skin.  What exact colour would depend on the individual because you can be super pale or tan.  I'm a beige neutral.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 20, 2011)

This is what I've used. I'm currently not using Skin79 right now because I'm out. I've been using a Laura Geller product instead and really don't care too much for it. Guess I got use to the BB cream.

Primer: Skin79 Super Plus though any primer should work, I've used Skin79 mini set and ended up liking it ($29.99)

You can get the mini set on Amazon.com for under $10 with shipping.





Foundation: Coastal Scents Exotic Skin sampler ($4.99)





Blush: Laura Geller Baked Blush-n-Brighten in Apricot Berry ($29.50).





Lips: I tend to fall for a "Bronze Berry" color whether it's Wet 'n' Wild's 568 Bronze Berry or Sephora's Bronze Berry (discontinued). If I'm wearing a red it's lately been Milani's Candy Apple Red.

Mascara: Lately I've been using whatever I have be it blinc or Rimmel London.

Liner: I typically use black liner be it liquid, marker, cream or pencil.

Shadows: I tend to use browns, golds and greens and even dark gray and black.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Nov 21, 2011)

I just bought a new foundation today because I was tired of the pink in EVERY single foundation I've bought.  I have straight yellow undertone.  I went into Ulta got a color match and bought (for the first time ever) bare minerals foundation.  It's a perfect match.


----------



## purple.haze (Nov 21, 2011)

I have the same problem. I could find drugstore foundations that matched my skin tone but they always looked kind of ashy because it masked my yellow undertones. A year ago I tried the MAC studio fix fluid in NC 30, perrrrfect match and it's now my HG foundation. There's always mixed reviews about MAC foundations but I like the fact that they separate between NW and NC (definitely choose NC since you're more yellow toned), but you can go in and ask for a sample or ask one of the girls to put it on you to see if it works for you. When it works, it's terrific. I like it even more than the MUFE HD foundation.

I also really like MAC's concealers because again, you can differentiate between NC and NW so you don't have to use a one tone match all kind of a thing.


----------



## Lilbit82 (Nov 21, 2011)

I have the same issue also. I'm looking for some inexpensive products. Trying to find a good foundation and concealer has been hard


----------



## emalyce89 (Nov 21, 2011)

I know exactly what you mean! I have a hard time finding that perfect foundation that isn't too pink in the undertones without going high end...I use the Mac Studio Fix in NC15 which is the most amazing shade on me! I have some slight yellow undertones as well, so finding the perfect blush is hard. You want to stick with peaches and corals. One blush that I love is the Sugarbomb from Benefit. It's really pricey though, at $28, which I'm still not sure is worth the price, but I heard that the Hard Candy Fox in a Box is a much cheaper dupe (available at Wal-Mart, I believe).  Sugarbomb is a balance between pink, mauve, bronze, and peach...bringing out the best shades of your skin. I'd recommend trying it!  My other favorite blush is called True Peach II, which is from Maybelline. It's a mineral blush, but is an amazing color! =) Hope this helps...!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Nov 21, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Lilbit82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the same issue also. I'm looking for some inexpensive products. Trying to find a good foundation and concealer has been hard



if you're going drugstore I would suggest true match or fit me


----------



## tangerinex3 (Nov 21, 2011)

I highly recommend LA Minerals. . . I have a yellow undertone too. 

http://www.laminerals.com/mineral-makeup-foundation.html

http://www.laminerals.com/shade-help.html


----------



## PiMeh (Nov 21, 2011)

I also have problems finding foundations for yellow undertones. bareMinerals has foundations indicated for golden undertones. I use "golden medium" which is a perfect match for me. I'm also using a tinted moisturizer from Josie Maran in butter which I've also found is good for golden undertones as well. Also tried this TM in linen, but that was too a little too warm/dark for me.

I'm also looking for suggestions for drugstore makeup that would be good for golden undertones. bareMinerals is decently priced but if I can find a more affordable product that works just as good if not better and comes in golden shades, I would be sold.


----------



## eliza7 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you!! All of these suggestions are very helpful.  I normally don't go for some of these higher end products (MAC, Laura Geller) but I'm thinking maybe I should go for it since you get to test the products out, and let's be real, the amount I spend on several products from the drugstore that aren't the right color is almost equal to one more expensive product anyway!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Nov 23, 2011)

if you buy the wrong color from the drugstore you know you can return it right?


----------



## emmy2410 (Nov 23, 2011)

Buff'd minerals has few yellow undertones mineral powder..it is one of the few  mineral makeup I rec..


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 23, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> if you buy the wrong color from the drugstore you know you can return it right?


Depends on the store. Walgreens and RiteAid have 100% guarantees but some stores like Target and Walmart refuse to do exchanges or returns unless the product was defective.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Nov 23, 2011)

so say it was lmao


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 23, 2011)

^ LOL I know I do! LOL


----------



## Laced Ivory (Nov 27, 2011)

Try Shu Uemura or Shiseido. A brand that's made in Asia will suit your skin tone. Otherwise, Dior's Diorskin range is pretty damn awesome too! It's my HG foundation for now. 

xoxo,

Roxanne


----------



## Rocket (Nov 30, 2011)

Iman cosmetics and Black Opal have products for yellow tone. Their products are not just for African Americans; Iman makes makeup geared for Black, Latin, and Asian skin tones. Asian skin usually falls in the Sand shades (Iman and Black Opal). Give it a try, you might like it.


----------



## eliza7 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for all the additional suggestions, I am checking these out online.  

I buy makeup more from target or walmart than from drugstores so maybe that's why I didn't know about the money back guarantee!  So even if you've used maybe 1/4 of the product, they'll take it back for a refund?  Is this for makeup or for skincare products too?


----------



## americanclassic (Dec 2, 2011)

as a general rule, look for makeup that has warm undertones rather than cool undertones--it'll end up looking ashy on your skin (like Too Faced's Naked Eye). if you want to highlight your eyes or cheeks, look for peachy or golden colors rather than pink. Your blush doesn't necessarily need to scream pink to look good--I have NARS' Sertao and it's a beautiful blush/highlighter.

In terms of foundations, avoid Urban Decay--all the one's I've tried weren't meant for skin with yellow undertones. Skin79 BB Cream is great, as Zadidoll mentioned--it's inexpensive too (try amazon.com). If you want heavier coverage, try Maybelline's Fit Me liquid foundation--I have yellow undertones but the 125 worked fine for me.


----------



## eliza7 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm looking at the Skin79 BB cream's website, and I see they have a sample for $1 that I think I'll get to try it out.  Just wanted to share in case anyone else wants to try them.  Does it just come in one color?  And what does "whitening" mean? I don't want to get paler, lol!

http://www.skin79northamerica.com/catalogue/detail/flypage/170-super-plus-bb-sachet-pack-2-x-2g?sef=hfp


----------



## divadoll (Dec 4, 2011)

On that same site, they have a scale of which bb is best.  There are products that don't contain lighteners.

Whitening means just that... its a skin lightener.   It contains Arbutin which is supposed to disrupt melanin production in the skin to make you lighter.  Asians are big on being white.


----------



## eliza7 (Dec 4, 2011)

I saw this page, but I'm not seeing anything about different colors/shades.  Some of them must be at least tinted because there are ones for blemish coverage.

http://www.skin79northamerica.com/now-skin79/which-bb-is-best-for-me


----------



## divadoll (Dec 5, 2011)

it only comes in 1 shade.  Its supposed to oxidize to match your skin colour somehow.  I'm darker than the average asian and it does get to my colouration.  I'm a medium neutral beige.

It was more to find one that doesnt have whitening.  Some have pearlesence added for glitter/shimmer.  You may wanna avoid those ones too.  I have the VIP gold super +.  Though it starts very pale, it changes colour.


----------



## americanclassic (Dec 5, 2011)

I have the Skin 79 Oriental Gold bb cream bc it's for dry skin--I can do a swatch if you're interested. If you have very tan skin, or if you want flawless coverage, I wouldn't look into that brand--most of them are designed for relatively pale skin.

I don't know about the others, but the "oriental gold" formula is a lot thicker than I expected--the coverage is great for a tinted moisturizer, but it's still a tinted moisturizer and not a foundation. The "oxidizing" can only do so much, if it works at all. I have medium skin, so to make the formula less thick and to get less coverage, I mix it with an equal amount of lotion--that way, there's still some coverage but not enough to make my face a different color than the rest of my body. if you want more coverage, you can always use a finishing powder.

I think Missha, another BB cream brand, sells products in different colors. A more expensive and probably better-quality BB cream is Dr. Jart, but I don't think they offer any options for skin tone.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 5, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *eliza7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm looking at the Skin79 BB cream's website, and I see they have a sample for $1 that I think I'll get to try it out.  Just wanted to share in case anyone else wants to try them.  Does it just come in one color?  And what does "whitening" mean? I don't want to get paler, lol!
> 
> http://www.skin79northamerica.com/catalogue/detail/flypage/170-super-plus-bb-sachet-pack-2-x-2g?sef=hfp


Just so you know if you're in the US you won't be able to order from that site since it's for Canadians. You'll need to order off www.skin79usa.com instead which is for US residents.



​


----------



## eliza7 (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks ladies, I looked at the USA site and was disappointed because I couldn't find the $1 sample pack on that site... so I tried purchasing the sample on the Canadian site to see if it would let me, and it let me check out with a US shipping address!  Maybe they ship samples to the US as well.  

My skin goes from medium tan in the summer to a lot paler in the winter so I look forward to trying the product out and seeing if it's too pale for me.  Seems like an interesting alternative to foundation, thanks for making the suggestion.


----------



## divadoll (Dec 5, 2011)

This site sells to US and Canada.  I don't know where you are getting that info that the samples are not available for delivery in US.  I just set shipping to a US address and it didn't reject the order.  
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just so you know if you're in the US you won't be able to order from that site since it's for Canadians. You'll need to order off www.skin79usa.com instead which is for US residents.
> 
> ​


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 5, 2011)

They changed it then because when I was going to order from them (a year ago, earlier this year?) the site would let me because I'm in the US. I was told to order off the USA site instead.


----------



## divadoll (Dec 5, 2011)

It does say north america and not US or Canada.  When you set up your account, it defaults to USA.


----------



## DBGenevieve (Aug 14, 2012)

SEPHORA brand is very yellow based...Even the 'fairest' is too yellow for me. MAC and bareMinerals also have some great yellow toned products. You could always try mixing as well, I've been wearing CoverGirl Clean mixed with Merle Norman Aquabalance because the CG is soooo white and the MN is a pinky yellow.


----------



## amstern (Aug 15, 2012)

Shiseido is known for having colors that complement skins with yellow undertones in it.


----------

